# Your views needed - good and bad



## in need of advice (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been given the opportunity to work for a large independent financial adviser firm looking after the ex pat community in Singapore so I thought that I would get the honest views of the people who work and live there rather than just accept the 'rose-tinted' view of the recruitment consultant.

The main bulk of the role is to generate my own business, starting from scratch by using the various social areas around including tennis clubs, golf clubs and the like and getting myself accepted as a trusted part of the community.

What I would like to know is, how are financial advisers and wealth managers perceived within the ex pat community? Are they welcomed with open arms and seen as people that are there to help their clients invest their money effectively or as leechs and complete pains in the backside?

Also, without mentioning the name of the company, are there any companies that you have come across that you would either avoid in the future or indeed be more than happy to deal with for the first time or indeed again?

Thanks a lot.

Richard


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

I worked for at large independent financial adviser, I lasted 2 weeks with them. I was only here in Singapore 3 weeks & got the job advertised "no sales involved administrator", yet thats all I did...I had no friends or contacts here and I was left to cold call 8 hours aday, sadly the responce I got from prospective clients was not very good and erm 0 prospective clients.

Hours of going through FB, Linkden etc etc trying to find people to cold call was a nighmare. I felt I was a pain in the back side...

Their client base was not very big and had dwindled, hence the reason they felt a female on the other end of the phone to prospective male clients, hoping those prospective clients would be more receptive towards me however not the case. 

This was my first time working for a financial adviser in telesales and was not the job for me so I left.

I know its only alittle info but I hope it helps.

I was in recruitment in the UK yes we BS too hahaha its all about commision!!


----------



## simonlim (Feb 27, 2010)

the industry is growing, more expats are coming, people are getting richer so yes the market is growing. what's left is whether you are going to be good at your job. if you know what you are doing, you'll do fine; the market is certainly there.


----------

